# Tearin up the Eurasians



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saturday







Sunday


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Some of those look like regular doves. Has the dove hunt officially opened?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Those look like Eurasians to me. 

Dove Opens Sept 1st. 

Eurasians are open year round.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

How do you like your decoy tree? I've never used them for doves but am curious if I should be.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Some of those look like regular doves. Has the dove hunt officially opened?


Yep the 1st.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dang it I missed the opener. Haven't hunted them in years and I wanted to actually go out this year. Maybe I'll go out tonight some where


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> Some of those look like regular doves. Has the dove hunt officially opened?


They are all morning dove.....I just shoot birds out of season & post pics on the internet so to make people like you jealous


----------

